
Prisma's Data Guide – Educational articles to make databases more approachable - Sujan
https://dataguide.prisma.io/
======
sorenbs
This was announced at Prismas annual conference:
[https://www.prisma.io/day/](https://www.prisma.io/day/) The conference is
live for the next 3 hours, and you can join the dedicated Slack to ask
questions for the live Q&A: [https://slack.prisma.io](https://slack.prisma.io)

